# Amsterdam, looking for players



## -=Xar=- (Sep 18, 2005)

Our group is looking for players for a 3rd edition campaign in the Amsterdam region. Game is during thursday, in dutch. Interested or need more info? Mail me: csaba_dm@hotmail.com.


----------

